# Finding any sheds yet?



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

Anyone find any sheds yet? I've heard they're dropping 'em in several areas of the state. Not sure why. Winter hasn't seemed too bad yet. Unless it's just normal rut-related stress that's causing the earlier shedding. 
I haven't found any yet. Did get a couple pictures on the camera of a small buck sporting only one antler though.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

When is a good time to look for sheds? like feburaury, march or what?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I like to go out in the spring as the snow starts to melt. While it is still kinda frozen so you can get around.


----------



## morel_greg (Apr 16, 2007)

I found a small 3 pointer while out bow hunting in the badlands on the last day of the season.


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

There's is always a few dropping them this early every year. I seen three bucks together yeasterday, they all had their horns.

IMO its a little early to start looking. I used to go out early looking and would end up burning myself out on shed hunting when there were hardly any on the ground. Then end up not wanting to go out when I should be(March) when they a lot more on the ground.

Right now there's such a small percentage on the ground that it isn't really worth looking. They are hard enough to find the way it is. Wait a couple months and there will be 5 times that many for you to find. JMO


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

Boondocks,

I agree with you. I don't usually start actively looking for sheds until late Feb. at the earliest. But I have been keeping a sharp eye while doing my late season bow hunting and bird hunting. 
Just wondering if anyone had 'stumbled' across any yet.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Where are good places to look for them. I know to go where the deer are, but does anyone have a prefernce? I only find them when Im in the field driving tractor or in the tires :roll:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Feeding areas, abandoned farm yards(trees), highly trafficked deer trails are a great place to start. :wink:

Find where deer have to jump a fence on the trail if you can or make a rub (they tend to get itchy) and wah-lah. I'm sure you'll figure it out. *Remember--any kind of harder impact will make the horns fall off that much easier.* (thick brush, tress, jumping, etc.)

Good reads:
http://www.northamericanwhitetail.com/h ... a203sheds/
http://www.minnesotabucks.com/tips%20fi ... 0sheds.htm


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

blhunter3 said:


> Where are good places to look for them. I know to go where the deer are, but does anyone have a prefernce? I only find them when Im in the field driving tractor or in the tires :roll:


I try to look on the ground. That's usually where I find them  .....(agh....sorry...just couldn't help myself)


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Seen eight bucks tonight all had both antlers.

Another good reason to wait till mid Feb or March is to prevent pushing then out of an area you know they are in before they lose their antlers. Would suck to know where a big one is hanging out only to go in to early and chase him and his antlers onto the neighbors property.


----------



## dufus (Jan 14, 2008)

they dropped early this year in Ontario........usually mid Feb befor they start to go but this year they all seem to have dropped...........found these two last week.



















Scott


----------



## Joe A V (Oct 3, 2007)

I found an unusually early shed yesterday. it had three points.


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

Got a full week of shed hunting planned starting Monday. Majority of the bucks should have dropped by now shouldn't they?


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Majority yes, but there are still a few out there sporting one and both antlers. I was out a few times the past couple weekends lots of snow...found 4. Once the snow melts I'll post some pics, and hopefully have a pic with lot's of bone.


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

I heard they ain't gonna shed this year. Global warming has caused them to keep their antlers year round.


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

No shedding huh? That sucks. Guess I'll have to change my plans to ice fishing then. :bartime:


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

Two of my buddies went out tonight. Found a single, a 4 X 4 set and a nice 5 X 5 set.


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

Found a couple today. Man am I tired from all that walking. I'm out of shape. :-?


----------

